# Surrender by Barlow Girl



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has heard this song before; defintely sums up my feelings about IF 

My hands hold safely to my dreams
Clutching tightly not one has fallen.
So many years I’ve shaped each one 
Reflecting my heart, showing who I am. 
Now you’re asking me to show 
What I’m holding Oh so tightly.
Can’t open my hands; can’t let go
Does it matter?
Should I show you? 
Can’t you let me go?

Chorus
Surrender, surrender
You whisper gently
You say I will be free
I know but can’t you see
My dreams are me, My dreams are me.

Say you have a plan for me,
And that you want the best for my life.
Told me the world has yet to see
What you can do with one
That’s committed to your call.
I know of course what I should do
That I can’t hold these dreams forever.
But if I give them now to you
Will you take them
Away forever?
Or can I dream again?

Chorus
Surrender, surrender
You whisper gently
You say I will be free
I know but can’t you see
My dreams are me, My dreams are me.


yeahh...saaayyy yeah...u say
..yeaahhh

Chorus
Surrender, surrender
You whisper gently
You say I will be free
I know but can’t you see
My dreams are me, My dreams are me.

surrender....


----------

